# Help!!! Drooling puppy-teething



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Feedback, anyone?
He's not drooling today, we have vet appointment this afternoon. Now I'm nervous that it was really intense yesterday and has stopped? He does feel "punky". All functions though are normal~ the three "P" and a "W" (pee, poop, play-kind of) and water.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry I can't give any feedback and surprised others haven't chimed in to your post... hoping this is bumping it up to be noticed. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds to me like he might have eaten something. Some bugs can do that, meds will. Do you know if he could have gotten into anything? Jordan didn't drool at all while she was teething. Please let us know what the vet says. Poor little guy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If they are teething drooling is totally normal. It can't hurt to mention to your vet, especially if you are concerned, but drooling and teething go hand in hand. Just like with babies. 

Get an old clean wash cloth, get it nice and wet, and freeze it. Let Bello chew on it. Might make her gums feel better. 

Also... some dogs are just droolers. My Belle (lab) can fill a lake however I have always attributed her drooling to her bad bite. Gabby also drools, she has a great bite. However she usually only drools when there is something she wants in her mouth.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

please, others keep giving some feedback...Vet said that since it seemed more acute and then has not happened since about 5pm last night that perhaps he got into something, as Claire's mom noted. He's always with me, and does always like to carry sticks in his mouth (as much as I've tried to replace them with toys). He is a chewer of sticks if he has a moment. His throat as much as vet can see is clear, etc. I'm nervous now about either a blockage or, did he eat a mushroom when I was walking him at night.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

There are quite a few things that can make him drool if he got it in his mouth. One that comes to mind in our area is toad. Most toads are not poisonous in our area but there are a few that makes the dog drool alot!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bello*

How is Bello doing?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I was wondering the same as Karen...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They will drool if they are nauseated. I have seen some dogs salivating and I could not find a cause and it stopped on its' own. My Emmie once came in from outside drooling and frothing at the mouth. My younger hypochondriac son accused me of not keeping her rabies vaccine up to date!!!! Anyway, in all likelihood, she picked up a toad. Dogs who have blockages cannot keep anything down... they vomit in spite of taking nothing in..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And one of my past puppy owners called me in a panic about her drooling pup. Turns out it was residual nausea from riding in a car.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks all, and Bello seems to be fine. Sleeping right now. No more drooling. Bello is my first "baby" (single, no children - although I work with Children as a speech-language therapist every day) and I have hit a stage where I am worried about everything. Need to remind myself that he picks up on that anxiousness, too. And...then I think about that last little phrase my vet said (in his calm, soothing way)..."so we need to be watching for any differences in behavior or possible signs of a blockage just to be aware" - I'm hyper aware- and followed that with "but I don't want you to worry". My vet is WONDERFUL - and the chances of me not worrying.....Is there a puppy prayer or saying out there to make it through the first year? I talk to my boy at the bridge a lot and ask him to look out for Bello and I.


----------



## Martasa (Jul 13, 2011)

Bailey is 6 months and has had drooling bouts, some as extreme as you describe on and off for the last few weeks. The worst was when his molars were cutting. He's now got a full set of permanent teeth and has stopped drooling so hopefully harmless in your case too.


----------

